# My kids' Tiels



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are a few pics of our Tiels ( well technically they're my kids BUT i have a habit of claiming everything LOL)


If you go to this link, it'll take you straight to my photobucket page and to the folder of the Tiels 

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/My Birds/cockatiels got on 9 15 07/

If you want while you're there you can look at my other pictures I do Have ALOT ( more then a normal person should have I THINK LOL )

If you click on "birds" it has an array of pictures of my birds, plus it has it's own sub folders, of my newest birds , and the play gym my b/f made for my quaker who refused to use it but my Budgies sure are using it 

If you click on my name "rednecksdoitbest" and click "PETS" that'll be all the dogs and cat i've got back home at my parents house 

I forget what else i got on there some i've had on there for years LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your tiels are adorable, the kids look so happy to have them


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Both are so beautiful, nice to see they are so loved.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, They are very much loved My kids couldn't wait til they got through the door to check on them & play with them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Your new tiels are gorgeous!!  They looks very happy with their new owners too.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, I don't know who's happier the birds or the kids , lol it's a very very close tie 

I'm waiting on the lady i got them from to E-Mail me pictures of another cage she's got , she told me she had a Big( but didn't say how big) California King cage that the top opens up and it's got a play area 

I'm hoping she doesn't want too much for it ( i'm sure it is all donations as well as how I bought the birds) But I'd like to get them a better cage, But the one they're in is the one they came in and i was assuming they've been in it for quite a while 

I keep checking Craigslist for my area and near my area but all the cages i find are either too far away or they said they used them for Caiques (spelling??) I'm not sure if a cage used for one of those birds would be big enough for 2 tiels, I've got another cage that is big, But my b/f is going to be getting a pair of quakers and I'll end up being short a cage thats proper sized LOL


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww that are beautiful. Soo inlove here


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know what your budget is but this is the cage i have:
http://www.featherfarm.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=40
That's a good price, but you can find them everywhere so it's worth shopping around. It's a perfect size for two cockatiels.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I'll look around for one, But we're supposed to be moving around November and the house if i get it has a nice basement ( not damp or dingy) and my B/f Said he'll make me a Inside Avairy type deal in it, since we don't need the basment except for the washer/dryer lol But i'm going to keep looking for cages


----------

